# Aqua Clear 110 much better than an MARINELAND® Emperor 400?



## TangFan2 (Mar 31, 2014)

MARINELAND® Emperor 400 or Aqua Clear 110? I just bought a 4 foot 50 or 55 gallon tank and don't like the filter it came with. I am moving my multi colony from my 125 and will add more later. Is an Aqua Clear 110 really that much better than the MARINELAND® Emperor 400? It's twice the cost and I also plan on using a large spong filter. Advice appreciated.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

In my opinion, yes. I love AquaClear's media setup. The sponge can be rinsed and reused multiple times, the carbon bag is easily added/removed as needed (you don't need to run carbon 24/7), and it comes with dedicated biomedia that never needs to be replaced.

The Marineland technically also has "3-stage" filtration, with the biowheel, although its effectiveness can be disputed. They also use those prepackaged filter cartridges (carbon wrapped in filter floss) which I really don't care for.

Even an AquaClear 70 would be better than the Emperor (in my opinion); at the AC110's price point, I would just go with a canister, but with a large sponge filter you may not need/want the extra filter volume. :thumb:


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I think you'll get fans of both. I have used Emperors for years and really like them. I rinse and reuse the blue filter cartridges. You can put a number of different types of media in the grey baskets too. I just use pillow stuffing as filter floss and they have performed flawlessly. I have one AC years ago and it rattled like crazy. I switched to the Emperor and never went back.

I honestly don't think you can go wrong either way but you can pick up Emperor 400's for about $45 new now. Kinda hard to justify spending $80 for a claimed 100 gph more IMO.

To me it boils down to my water quality and fish health. My water parameters are spot on and my fish are happy and healthy, so I don't see an advantage in spending the extra money.


----------



## thegundog (May 1, 2012)

Aquaclear.... but a 110 seems overkill for a 55 gallon in the set up you describe.

As Cichlid guy mentions, have you considered an Aquaclear 70? They are in the $45 range.

Aquaclears are very reliable, easy to maintain and cost to operate is minimal.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

A.C.110 is the best..I have 3 of them....2 on my 150gl african cichlid tank and 1 on my 55gl saltwater...


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I like AC110 because it is cheaper to operate. No filter cartridge to purchase, sponges last forever on AC110.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

chopsteeks said:


> I like AC110 because it is cheaper to operate. No filter cartridge to purchase, sponges last forever on AC110.


Thats right ... :thumb:


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

I think the build quality of the Emp 400 must have gone down before 2007. I hand a few of them since, and they were noisy and finicky. Foster and Smith did used to sell a plastic media holder for them, so I'd use generic filter media instead of the official blue pads. Saved lots of money. That said, I'll never own another. They drove me crazy.

-Ryan


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

AC's all day every day. I can't stand the penguin and emperor impeller design. I had one 350 that ate 2 impellers in 1 year. I have 15 AC's, and have replaced a total of one in all of the years of operation.


----------



## Klikcichlid (Feb 3, 2015)

AC 110s I had 3 of them in my 125 back then and the only problem that drove me crazy was the vibration, I have then switched to eheim canisters and I am never looking back. But AC110s for sure if you are comparing it to marineland emperors, the AC110 is a box of versatility, throw 1 sponge or 6 sponges it is up to you it is a mechanical filter monster.


----------



## redfokker (Jan 18, 2015)

I've been thinking about moving my Aquaclear 70 to my 20 gallon High planted tank. Adding some ceramic rings or Seachem Matrix and Purigen. I presently have two old, tired dinky Whispers running. Lots of plus points, more permanent media, less maintenance. Really some overkill?


----------



## testtube (Jan 23, 2014)

I have to vote for aquaclear's also. I have used an AC110, and Marineland biowheel filter as some of others have. The impellors on the biowheel do get noisy after a while. My opinion is that aqua clear makes an effective, durable product that will last for years. I'm running 6 ac AC power heads for over seven years without and problem.


----------

